# UPDATE from ARiSTO



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

*CLOSING SALE UPDATE!!!!!

ARISTO-CRAFT AND RMT by ARISTO*

DO TO THE OVERWHELMING RESPONSE FOR THIS SALE WE NEED TO DISABLE THE CHECKOUT PROCESS ON THE WEBSITE. WE ARE DOING THIS TO INSURE PROPER SHIPPING OF ORDER'S ALL READY IN HOUSE SINCE FRIDAY. THIS WILL ALSO HELP KEEP CONTROL OF INVENTORY TO MAKE SURE EVERYONE RECEIVES WHAT THEY HAVE ORDERED. [/b]

PLEASE REFRAIN FROM CALLING THE OFFICE AS WE WILL NOT BE ABLE TO TAKE PHONE ORDERS AT THIS TIME EITHER. THE PHONES ARE EXTREMELY BUSY TO BEGIN WITH.

[/b] WE WILL NOTIFY YOU WHEN THE WEBSITE IS BACKUP FOR ORDERING.
[/b]
IF YOU HAVE AN ORDER IN HOUSE 
AS OF 11:45AM 10/07/13 YOU WILL RECEIVE A SHIPPING CONFIRMATION WHEN YOUR ORDER IS SHIPPED.[/b]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, appears from talking to several people, orders placed are now not being filled.

I think they assumed that the inventory in the computer system matched the actual inventory.

You find out that when you get down to the last few items, the physical inventory does not match the computer inventory.

Kind of expected this, I'm sure they did not do a "physical inventory" very often, as evidenced over the time the system has been in place.

Greg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Maybe someone entered "full container" in the "incoming shipment" line. 
I see one report so far of order cancelled. 
It is a good thing I have never, as in ever, had any issues with any of my personal Aristo locomotives, track, rolling stock, even wide radius switches. 
I have never needed to order any parts for any of them, either. 
TOC


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Translation: Your order is cancelled due to item no longer being in stock (despite your placing said order before the closure announcement). 

Well anyways, thats the email I got today...


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Notify how? On MLS or the atual website.....

Bubba


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I ordered one Crest power supply on Saturday. 
today got an email that said "This email is a notification that your order is processing." 
Not cancelled.. 

Scot


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Of course I placed my order sometime ago.. checked with the bank..the full amount of the order went thru... 

Does not mean everything is in stock ...tho! 

The box load will tell!!! 

Dirk


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Scotty, I got the same notification. Give it time.

Bubba, one of the things they ask for at checkout now is an email contact. Thats how I got my notices.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 07 Oct 2013 05:34 PM 
Of course I placed my order sometime ago.. checked with the bank..the full amount of the order went thru... 

Does not mean everything is in stock ...tho! 

The box load will tell!!! 

Dirk 
Dirk,

Are you that naive that you think that your order will be on the "next" container...







So if your order never arrives Aristo charged your account for a non existent product. Have fun with the bank and credit card company trying to get your money back. If something is on "backorder" most companies don't charge you until the backorder comes in. I highly doubt that any Aristo stuff will be arriving next month!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Craig... mmm now buddy.. 

Not sure how you got where you did? 

Seems more like we have crossed wires... ha 

Re.read and try again... 

D


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Have fun with the bank and credit card company trying to get your money back. 
I have never had any trouble getting my money back when I used a credit card. You call their customer service line, they temporarily reverse the transaction and credit your account, and they ask the supplier what is going on. Eventually they confirm the credit as the supplier can't substantiate they shipped the product, or you get charged because they ship it. S.O.P. IMHO.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

My order was placed, paid for, acknowledged as placed by Aristo and shipped.... It's on it's way.............


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

I placed my order Friday and a short time later I got "Your Order is in Processing " email from them. Sure hope they have what I need/wanted.....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the "your order is processing " when I placed my order two weeks ago. Got it again this AM. By noon I got the cancel notice. So if you dont get the cancel notice in the next couple days you should be safe.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

So who is still waiting for there order? 
Dick


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I placed an order for 4 two bay hoppers on the 3rd. I got an invoice number and my bank account got the hit, but the money was never deducted from my account and I never got an email about the order. 

I ordered 4 different coal hoppers, so I guess they were sold out of all four.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Last notice I got was informing of at least one more week on their part to become caught up with the huge influx of orders they have... 

Did they not even consider the possibility some one may want something from them?? At their new low prices... 

So, still waiting on shipping confirmation here... 

Dirk


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dirk 
When did you put your order in? 

Dick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

To be fair, I'm sure Lewis was told, or given to understand that the real, physical inventory matched the inventory in their computer system. 

It's clear that they did not, and when things blew up, they had to curtail online ordering. 

I ordered a high nose SD45 through Robby Dascotte, and he had ordered a number of them, and when he got his order a few days ago they were not there. 

Pretty clear to me what has happened. 

The good news for Aristo, is that they will be completely out of product in about a week, in my estimation, so they only need to pay Navin's salary to the end of the year, he will soon be the only essential employee.

Greg


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

My order of Fri. Morning was shipped today 100% complete of items ordered.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Dick, 

after checking, it looks like I placed My order on Friday morning... the 4th.. 

same as Henson did!! 

no notice in my email yet tho... 

Dirk....want to place another order when this is cleared up...


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 10 Oct 2013 04:53 PM 
To be fair, I'm sure Lewis was told, or given to understand that the real, physical inventory matched the inventory in their computer system. 

It's clear that they did not, and when things blew up, they had to curtail online ordering. 

I ordered a high nose SD45 through Robby Dascotte, and he had ordered a number of them, and when he got his order a few days ago they were not there. 

Pretty clear to me what has happened. 

The good news for Aristo, is that they will be completely out of product in about a week, in my estimation, so they only need to pay Navin's salary to the end of the year, he will soon be the only essential employee.



Greg
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Greg,
There are a few reasons why there can be a difference between what is in the computer for inventory and what is physically in inventory. All human related.
-Shrinkage. 
-Items marked incorrectly.
-Pulling and shipping of wrong amounts or incorrect product.

I wouldn't trust an inventory system withour running physical checks against it. I say this from personal experience. This happens in any business that has any physical product. It is very hard to stay on top of it unless you have a person(s) dedicated to being respponsible for making sure physical and electronic inventories match.
Regards,
LAO


----------



## RickV (May 25, 2012)

I placed my order (AB-13763) at 4:55am (NJ time) on Friday October 4th and have so far only received the immediate confirmation of order email as well as the "your order is processing" email the following day. 

I have yet to receive the shipping confirmation email or see any charge made to my credit card. Fingers crossed I get most if not all of what I ordered....


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I placed 2 orders Friday. One early and one a few hours later. Got email on both saying received, then on both saying processing. Wednesday got notice first order shipped (track) and tracking number. Still no word on 2nd order (buildings) but got fingers crossed. We will see.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Not looking to good for Randy he placed his order on Thursday . 

Dick


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

so I went to order, added everything online went to check out and it directly went to the construction mscreen, and would not let me check out, and threw me out of the system.....How does one PLACE an order with Aristo?

Maybe this is why they are gpoing out of business a shitty site, and or up keep on it......Glad I don't have many items Aristo.....this is simply irritating!

I could use any suggestions on ordering parts I need.


How do you order grab irons and such for locos? E-mail?

Just don;t get it!

Bubba


----------



## RickV (May 25, 2012)

Posted By Madstang on 10 Oct 2013 08:08 PM 
so I went to order, added everything online went to check out and it directly went to the construction mscreen, and would not let me check out, and threw me out of the system.....How does one PLACE an order with Aristo?

Maybe this is why they are gpoing out of business a shitty site, and or up keep on it......Glad I don't have many items Aristo.....this is simply irritating!

I could use any suggestions on ordering parts I need.


How do you order grab irons and such for locos? E-mail?

Just don;t get it!

Bubba










Read the very first post in this thread (the one with the large and bold text) and you will have your answer.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By RickV on 10 Oct 2013 08:18 PM 
Posted By Madstang on 10 Oct 2013 08:08 PM 
so I went to order, added everything online went to check out and it directly went to the construction mscreen, and would not let me check out, and threw me out of the system.....How does one PLACE an order with Aristo?

Maybe this is why they are gpoing out of business a shitty site, and or up keep on it......Glad I don't have many items Aristo.....this is simply irritating!

I could use any suggestions on ordering parts I need.


How do you order grab irons and such for locos? E-mail?

Just don;t get it!

Bubba












Read the very first post in this thread (the one with the large and bold text) and you will have your answer. 



OK still doesn't tell me how they are going to "notify" when we can order...I do not have an account with them...so where in the bold print does it tell me that?

Bubba


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

SD45 ordered on 10/4 scheduled for delivery to west coast on the 12th.


----------



## RickV (May 25, 2012)

Posted By Madstang on 10 Oct 2013 10:51 PM 


OK still doesn't tell me how they are going to "notify" when we can order...I do not have an account with them...so where in the bold print does it tell me that?

Bubba



You have a number of ways of being informed - most of which are on the very website you are trying to order from:
1) If you use FaceBook then 'Like' the Aristocraft page, or follow their Twitter feed
2) Join the Aristocraft mailing list by using the link on the bottom-right of their homepage (along with the links to Facebook and Twitter)
3) Watch for updates on the Aristocraft forums: http://www.aristocraftforum.com/vbu.../index.php (and also available via their homepage)
4) Watch this and other Large Scale web forums for updates from other enthusiasts


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the $64 question will be not who's ordered stuff, but who finally RECEIVED their orders.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks....

Bubba


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Just got an email from AC that my order from 10/4/13 am has finally shipped. Tracking number not in the system yet.
It remains to be seen if my 3 track items will actually be in the box when it arrives. I have had items listed as "shipped" 
in the past but then listed on the invoice in the box as "out of stock".

Wayne


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wayne 
You should be able to go to your cc and see if it matches your order if less you know it's not all there. 
Dick


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

I also ordered some spare parts and one box of track on October 4. At first my credit card showed a "temporary authorization," which of course is usually a prelude to them charging the account when it ships.

This week I noticed the temporary authorization has been removed, and no charge has occurred

But yeah, at this point I'm expecting a delay or perhaps never receiving the order. Such is life sometimes. The two things I really hoped to have are metal wheels for the future and the truck springs.

I'm not really worked up about it, because Aristo is showing integrity by removing the temporary authorization. To the extent it matters, I'll remain hopeful they still have the things I ordered.


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

Got my Dash 9. How do I know? My wife just called and screamed at me about why did UPS just deliver a freaking 400 dollar train?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Re-assure her it's only an engine, that should sooth her consternations....


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Martan 
Did this come from Aristo or a dealer? 

Dick


----------



## RickV (May 25, 2012)

Just posted on Facebook: 

Aristo-Craft Trains 
The website will be back up tonight at 9:00pm. Be aware that we are still behind. Please allow for 1 to 2 weeks for delivery. Coupon code: 1935 
Email will follow. Spread the word. 

Thanks, 
Scott


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont think anyone has mentioned this! (and im sure Aristo didnt feel like bringing it up.) 
But I think this year is the 25th Anniversary of the Aristo Large Scale line! 
Didnt the Alco FA first come out in 1988? 

Not the 25th anniversary of Polks Hobby obviously..(they have been around a lot longer than that) 
but the 25th anniversary of the invention of 1/29 scale..which Aristocraft invented. 

If that is correct, its sad the line had to die on such an auspicious anniversary.  

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The copy of the Lionel caboose was their first large scale product in 1988, but it is not really 1:29, but a scaled up version of the Lionel product. 

I don't have the date of the FA-1, but it came after. 

Greg


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

My first order from last Friday, did ship and FedEx sites says delivery tomorrow. Second order ( buildings) said shipped today with tracking number. So appears my orders from early last Friday, did get filled. My experience has been ok, so I'm not bitching.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, The money has been released to Aristo Craft as of this AM, so just maybe I am getting the 4 hoppers. While I did give them my email address, I still have not received any emails from them.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Just had a knock on the door while reading the MLS site. FedEx with my Aristo Craft track! All of it!
Phase 2 of the Knackered Valley RR is now safe. Have already measured and staked out the area for the expansion.
Can't wait until Spring although the Fall is a nice cool time to dig! 

Wayne

Knackered Valley Railroad
Long Island, NY


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

just looked no more high nose sd45's 
Dick


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Randy 
Go to Aristo site log in go to your order it will till if sent and how also a tracking # good luck. 
Dick


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I see this morning that the Aristo closing sale post string is gone from the Aristo forum. Someone say something they shouldn't have? Naughty,naughty.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Kind of like Russian history books, that thread has gone the way of the "interview". 

It just never happened. ;-) 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, having just looked at My account with A/C - seems I may be stuck ----- 

.... in processing.... 

Dirk


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well Dirk got to wait till Tuesday now. 
Dick


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

Do they send you an email when an item ships? 

I ordered the rail bender last night and got the order acknowledgement.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

jwalls110 
you should get a e-mail saying" notification that your order is processing" then you should get one when it ships. but they have said they are still one to two weeks behind. I would not expect to see processing e-mail before Tuesday. 
Dick


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I've been trying to order for a week and the order won't even go through. It stalls out in checkout.


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

Did for me too. I tried again about 10 pm last night and it went through.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Toddalin my first post says that they stopped orders. Scott at 9pm last night opened up orders at that time he said they where still one to two weeks behind on shipping. 
Dick


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well when I logged on to the Aristo Site, it first told me that one of the SOO line Hoppers was out of stock. I hit continue and the next page said my coupon was invalid. I hit continue and the next page showed my complete order as I had entered it. I clicked on the tracking number and it shows FedEx delivery scheduled for 10/15. So we'll see.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for up date Randy let use know when you get it. 
Dick


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Got my MRL SD45 today. I feel good about getting it.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

two thumbs up Paul 

Dick


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update. It finally took my order for two boxes of ties.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 12 Oct 2013 06:48 PM 
Got my MRL SD45 today. I feel good about getting it. That's great Paul! Christmas in October.










Russ gets his Connie (BBT drive), T5000 and AMS J&S cars from Jonathan next week!


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

First order (track) arrived today. Will open it at half time and check it out. 

Yep all good. Now waiting for second order to arrive Wednesday.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 12 Oct 2013 02:07 PM 
Kind of like Russian history books, that thread has gone the way of the "interview". 

It just never happened. ;-) 

Greg 

Greg there's a book you'd find fascinating called "The Commissar Vanishes" about offical Soviet photographs and how people would disappear not just physically but from all recorded documents and from photographs which they were airbrushed out of. Its a fascinating read. The scariest pic is one of Lenin and a group of a dozen fellow revolutionaries in the early 1920s and in the following years one by one people would simply vanish from the subsequent prints, by the time of Lenins death he's the only one left in the pic.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 12 Oct 2013 06:48 PM 
Got my MRL SD45 today. I feel good about getting it. 
It's a great runner, Paul... Ran mine most of the day yesterday....









Wiring the dummy plug for Airwire should be a breeze... Or just put it all in a battery car and plug it in...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Exactly what I alluded to Vic!. 

I'm hoping I do indeed get my SD45, but if I do, I'll need to find alternative wheels as spares, since it's an orphan in terms of wheel/axle design. 

I'm planning on converting my Aristo locos to use wheels pressed on axles and use USAT wheels. This way I can set the gauge and eliminate spinning. 

Of course we will see if I get anything. 

Greg


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

"Wiring the dummy plug for Airwire should be a breeze... Or just put it all in a battery car and plug it in..." 
Airwire has a socket converter available now, no need to modify . 
Battery cars not allowed when the loco already has plenty of space. 

Another subject: someone was looking for a high hood sd45.i have one for certain, possibly 2 

Jonathan/EMW 
www.rctrains.com


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I already have three SD45's although one has been kitbashed to an SP SD40. This new one will get gutted and completely rewired like the others. Smoke unit will go on EBAY.
I have wanted the Montana Rail Link SD45 for awhile. Really like the paint scheme. Wasn't in the budget but now or maybe never.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm so glad we saved all those postings before they were deleted. 
Makes denying them ever so much harder.


----------



## RickV (May 25, 2012)

Posted By Paul Burch on 12 Oct 2013 11:11 AM 
I see this morning that the Aristo closing sale post string is gone from the Aristo forum. Someone say something they shouldn't have? Naughty,naughty. 
They will be busy with the delete button as another thread has replaced the missing one: http://www.aristocraftforum.com/vbu...hp?t=20837


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone notice the post by Scott Polk last night on the Aristo forum titled Heads Up? There is one line in it that is very interesting about the future. I'm not going to copy it here because it might ruffle feathers. Take a look


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, I don't think that would ruffle too many feathers. This is the internet after all. 


As a Garden Railroader I find this statement most interesting. 

_As for if you will ever see this stuff again. Trust me, these mold won't lay dormant. You will see it again. You'll get your Ore Cars and your Heritage units. Don't ask me when or by who. When you need to know you'll find out. _


As a human being I find this statement most interesting. 

_One thing I do ask is that you pray for my fellow co-workers, that are losing their JOBS, that they find a new career without any issues. _


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 14 Oct 2013 07:14 AM 
Anyone notice the post by Scott Polk last night on the Aristo forum titled Heads Up? There is one line in it that is very interesting about the future. I'm not going to copy it here because it might ruffle feathers. Take a look Paul,

I went over to Aristo to read Scott's "Heads Up" post. VERY interesting line, indeed. The comment I found "profound" was the line "Where have you guys been in the last two years. lol ?" . INDEED!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I've been telling folks the bit about the molds not going away...and someone else producing stuff...for how long? 
I guess they just figured it out.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've always maintained that the "3 months notice" was because they were bought and it's just the time for the new owners to ramp up their manufacturing and support. 

It did not make any sense to me to give so much notice, since I knew they could liquidate the stock within month (looks like 2 working weeks actually). 

Well, it's fun to speculate, and see whose guess is right. 

Greg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 14 Oct 2013 08:40 AM The comment I found "profound" was the line "Where have you guys been in the last two years. lol ?" . INDEED!












Except thats not a valid comparison..
you cant take an increase in buyers now, *because of* a "going out of business" sale,
and then ask "Where have you guys been in the last two years."?
because a lack of buyers in the past, and a big increase in buyers right now, are two completely unrelated things..
of course there is a big increase in buyers now! its a direct result of a going out of business sale..

It's the same with any business closing..if you advertise discounted "everything must go" prices, you can
clear the shelves quickly..that has zero relationship to your lack of sales *before* the "going out of business" clearance..

Scot


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 
The reason I didn't copy part of Scott's post here is that Aristo considers anything in print on their forum as copyrighted. Better to just stay away from it.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Except it's not. Especially if you put a link address in addition to the copy. 
The interesting part is, what in the world are they going to say about screen shots of things they hurriedly removed from their site?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Even if they do consider it copyrighted, quotes can still be posted here under the "fair use" copyright rules:

Fair use rules 

One small quote, such as:

As for if you will ever see this stuff again. Trust me, these mold won't lay dormant. You will see it again. You'll get your Ore Cars and your Heritage units. Don't ask me when or by who. When you need to know you'll find out. Quote by Scott Polk, 10/13/2013. source: thread on aristo forum

certainty falls under the "fair use" rules..

Scot


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

Just got an email from Aristo my order placed late Friday night for a rail bender is in process. 

Hope springs eternal.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ditto, order placed on the 11th, moved to "processing", and got an email also. 

Fingers crossed for luck. 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 13 Oct 2013 03:17 PM 

















Is it just me or do the other figures in the subsequent prints look increasingly nervous


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Fed Ex delivered today the four 2 bay coal hoppers I had order on the 3rd. So not getting any email notifications doesn't mean your stuff isn't coming. I hope everyone gets their stuff. Christmas in Oct. Yea


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Glad to hear, bit I think you Christmas is still coming when you get York. 

Dick


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

OK 
another work day is all most over has anyone got a e-mail of shipping order? 

Dick


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

At 1:30pm for me, mmm .. late lunch. 
Typically I have found Aristo to be one of the worst companies for communications with their customers... 
Once an order was placed, that was usually the last contact...till a box of goodies shows at my door. Whole or partial order as it may be. 

For me there has been no further contact / no package... 

....and Scott wonders where all the customers have been...reality surely escapes those at A/C... 
.... their bad!!! 

Thanks for asking Dick. 

Dirk


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dick413 on 15 Oct 2013 02:06 PM 
OK 
another work day is all most over has anyone got a e-mail of shipping order? 

Dick 

Received two emails today that stated that Order Shipped # AB- 14166. Was placed Oct 4 in the afternoon. Also appears that the entire order was filled. 

My experience with Aristo has been great customer service.

Stan


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Stan 
you lucky dog my order number is lower then yours and still no word. Hope you got some washers. 

Dick


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Again my last e from Aristo was in ''processing'.... I got it 10-4-2013 @ 11:23am.. 

Stan how can you call this good customer service... 

My order is much earlier than yours.. no ship?? 

First come - first served,,, !!??? 

I think not... 

Secondly, Aristo is always in a hurry to get your money.. no other model/hobby company takes my money till the time of shipment..And only for shipped items.. Aristo takes the money for the entire order, prior to them knowing their stock on hand or shipping an order, then replaces your money for back order items they will never put on back order...? 

NO this is not good customer service to me.... 
... and they make you wait a year for broken boards in a Dash-9 loco - brand new - not running .... try being so patient with a big Auto company and your BRAND new car... 


Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Stan - I am happy for you that your stuff is in the mail.... 

Dirk


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a sidenote here regarding customers, companies AND customer relations........I ordered some ball bearing work from Phil Dippel, who owns Phil's Narrow Gauge in Colorado. I emailed him, told him what I was sending him for rework. Shipped my package off. NO payment up front! About a week later, he emailed that he had completed the work and shipped the package back to me. He told me what the final bill was and I mailed the check out that afternoon. DONE! I received my package three days later and Phil received my check that same day. It's called TRUST.









Another one I have mutual trust with is Jonathan Bliese of Electric/Steam Model Works. This past summer, I bought three of pieces of rolling stock from him. An Accucraft long brass caboose and a couple of AMS freight pieces. ALL weathered by Jonathan. When I picked them up, I told him I would have to give him one payment and another the following month. I didn't want to take the items until I had fully paid for them. He told me they might be gone in that time and to go ahead a take the pieces and send him a check later. I did just that! AND he got his second check. DONE! It's called TRUST.










Every vendor I deal with gives me the same trust. If not, I deal with some one else. That is what Aristo should have done with their so-called "loyal" sustomer base.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

I've got a long wait then, Order#14220.........sure hope it gets filled........


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Greg 
I hope Dirk and my orders are filled before yours 

Dick


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 15 Oct 2013 03:39 PM 
Again my last e from Aristo was in ''processing'.... I got it 10-4-2013 @ 11:23am.. 

Stan how can you call this good customer service... 

My order is much earlier than yours.. no ship?? 

First come - first served,,, !!??? 

I think not... 

Secondly, Aristo is always in a hurry to get your money.. no other model/hobby company takes my money till the time of shipment..And only for shipped items.. Aristo takes the money for the entire order, prior to them knowing their stock on hand or shipping an order, then replaces your money for back order items they will never put on back order...? 

NO this is not good customer service to me.... 
... and they make you wait a year for broken boards in a Dash-9 loco - brand new - not running .... try being so patient with a big Auto company and your BRAND new car... 


Dirk 

Posted By Dick413 on 15 Oct 2013 05:37 PM 
Greg 
I hope Dirk and my orders are filled before yours 

Dick 
Im sure Aristo isnt bothering to "play favorites"..
that makes no sense whatsoever in a situation like this..
but hypothetically, if they were, your orders would be dead last..

Scot


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Scot 
I'm not sure what I have done to you my comment was to Greg " I've got a long wait then, Order#14220.........sure hope it gets filled........" whose number is higher than Durks or mine I never said aristo 
playing favorites, it was meant as a joke to Greg . obviously you did not get it, just like you are first after me. 

Dick


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Dick, I knew what you meant. All depends on what you guys ordered and what I ordered. Not holding my breath though. Aristo has given me great service in the last year and I can only say good things about them. As they say, time will tell. I'm running out of money though, spent lots at RLD and Reindeer Pass too. Two great places for service and to shop.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

My order for the 0-4-0's arrived today. It was shipped to a business so it probably got here a couple days early. A couple items were not in stock and the credit for them has already been issued to my credit card.

I received an order confirmation, change notice, credit for unshipped items, shipment notice, tracking number and everything was very well packaged. Very good service as far as I am concerned. 

Considering the circumstances I would not have been upset if everything had been cancelled or delayed. I had ordered the stuff I really wanted or needed before the sale so I am happy to get anything now at these prices.

Jerry


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Rec'd my second order placed Friday the 4th. First order was 10' diameter track and it arrive all fine on Sat. Second order placed an hour later was for buildings and it arrived today. Covered bridge and tunnel portal were not shipped (out of stock) but the train station and waiting platform did arrive. However, the glue joints on the roof and floor of the station were popped off. Now to figure out how to fix. Just te joints, not anything else. Suggestions?


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Just got my email confirmation, They are shipping my stuff. Yea!!!!!!!


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess that dead Dash 9 board thing is contagious. My KCS Dash 9, not more than 20 hours on it total, blew the main board.
That said I've had an order in for a new one that showed "In Stock" on September 30th. Hasnt moved from "processing" order wise since the 2nd, BUT i know they are insanely busy and apparently only have one person who pulls part's orders. I'm sure parts orders are not on the top of their list as of right now so i'll just be patient.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 15 Oct 2013 06:16 PM 
Im sure Aristo isnt bothering to "play favorites"..
that makes no sense whatsoever in a situation like this..
but hypothetically, if they were, your orders would be dead last..
 
Scot


Are you sure? I find it interesting that my cancellation notice came just a few hours after posting a comment on LCS that wasn't full of flattery for the company in that my recently aquired 0-4-0 was clearly bum from the factory IMO. Lo and behold shortly thereafter I get my notice. My order having been placed weeks before ....yet some here ordered and received their stuff in the same timeframe. Can't prove a thing but it does make me wonder... BTW my order wasnt for something high demand like switches or a locomotive, it was for replacement motors. Something Wholesaletrains said was available for next day shipping.


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

I noticed this morning my credit card has been charged for my order of spare parts and track, so I'm assuming it's shipped. This was an order placed on Oct. 4, so obviously the hubub has slowed down processing. No big deal to me since I don't need these things right away.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

just checked mine again.. still ''stuck in processing'',...no communikay from them .... 

but digging around more deeply in My account, I found that at least one item is ...... O.O.S., .... not available 

so time will tell, maybe... 

Dirk


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

Posted By White Deer RR on 17 Oct 2013 11:29 AM 
I noticed this morning my credit card has been charged for my order of spare parts and track, so I'm assuming it's shipped. This was an order placed on Oct. 4, so obviously the hubub has slowed down processing. No big deal to me since I don't need these things right away. 

And to complete the tale, this evening the shipment had arrived and was complete and correct. I don't have as strong an emotional attachment as perhaps some folks, since I've only had any type of train since about 2006, but still, it is too bad they are going out of business.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By White Deer RR on 17 Oct 2013 08:38 PM it is too bad they are going out of business. 

Absolutely. No argument


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Did it ever occur to anyone that perhaps prepackaged items like locomotives might ship quicker than parts that have to be pulled from bins or whatever then packaged for shipping? Just thinking.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Exactly Paul, 
I recon if there were heaps of orders to fill they would send off the easiest ones first that are already in shipping boxes. Smaller mixed items would need to be put together in an appropriate box which takes more time. 

Andrew


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 18 Oct 2013 06:05 AM 
Did it ever occur to anyone that perhaps prepackaged items like locomotives might ship quicker than parts that have to be pulled from bins or whatever then packaged for shipping? Just thinking. 
Paul see my post above to Scot

Yes, and its still went FUBAR. Ordered two replacement motors for my 0-4-0 weeks ago, Wholesaletrains website said they were "ship next day" but I decided to use ACs site, which also was "In Stock" placed my order which as you said should be a bin puller, but two weeks later still only the "processing" email, then two weeks after the crash was announced I get a cancellation notice, Luckily I got my replacements thru another large scale but I really wonder just who they are giving priority to.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So I checked my account today,... 

low and behold ... 

it has now been up-graded to 

SHIPPED..!! 

tra-la... 19 days later... 

But,.... what is in the box????? 

Dirk


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

UPDATE!!! 

My order placed Friday night Oct 11 about 10 is now marked as shipped! 

Order # AB-14683 

Can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## RickV (May 25, 2012)

Posted By jwalls110 on 23 Oct 2013 02:01 PM 
UPDATE!!! 

My order placed Friday night Oct 11 about 10 is now marked as shipped! 

Order # AB-14683 

Can you tell I'm excited? 
All I can say is lucky you, meanwhile I think I'll just give up on mine.









I ordered at 5am on Friday October 4th and it's still in processing as of today and a check of the website reveals that a lot of it is no longer available.


----------



## CLBee (Dec 11, 2009)

I ordered one item and it shipped today, I hope they didnt send me a empty box. All joking aside, sad to see Aristo go.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Just got confirmation that my two boxes of ties shipped today.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Shortly after my order was shipped, I got an email from scott saying that my tunnel portal wasn't going to come and I had a refund coming.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Just curious but for all those who ordered but didn't get their stuff, particulary those who ordered parts, has anyone checked with any old AC dealers to see if they might has NOS remaining? Might still be some stuff squirreled away out there. Last I checked Wholesaletrains still had stuff ...probably NOS from before the Direct Sales began.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 07 Oct 2013 07:23 PM 
My order was placed, paid for, acknowledged as placed by Aristo and shipped....  It's on it's way............. 

Same here. Delivery due today.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

My two boxes of ties arrived today.


----------



## RickV (May 25, 2012)

Order AB-13763 was sent on Monday afternoon (28th) and arrived at my door in Brisbane, Australia just under 53 hours later! 

Well done Aristocraft and Fed-Ex


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks to a tip from Greg E., I learned today that the discount for remaining Aristo products is now 50% with coupon code 2013. They still apparently had the shorty ore cars I wanted, so I took the plunge for 4 of them. 
So we'll see!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I might like to order some parts, but when they have things listed as "chassis", "frame" and sometimes just "part".. 
with no further explanation, and no photo..well... 

Scot


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks CliffyJ. I just placed another order. 50% off, cant pass that up. Boy, not much left though


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Scottychaos on 04 Nov 2013 03:33 PM 
I might like to order some parts, but when they have things listed as "chassis", "frame" and sometimes just "part".. 
with no further explanation, and no photo..well... 

Scot Hi Scot, you make me wonder what kind of interesting "fire sale" bargains might transpire, as the clock runs down. As in "grab bag" deals for parts, broken warranty items, etc. 

===>Cliffy


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 23, 2012)

Order placed 11/4/13..... Order confirmation email duly received. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CliffyJ on 04 Nov 2013 04:12 PM Hi Scot, you make me wonder what kind of interesting "fire sale" bargains might transpire, as the clock runs down. As in "grab bag" deals for parts, broken warranty items, etc. 

===>Cliffy 

You may well be correct, but I do remember an email - posted almost on every railroad web site - from Navin which said he was to continue to repair Aristo products until the end of 2014. It seems to me that some spares and replaced warranty items might be more valuable for such repair work than being jobbed out a give away price. I am sure some spares have been offered for sale; but being in the UK I managed to source my requirements from UK dealers. Time will tell.


----------



## WCRR1475 (Oct 15, 2013)

I placed an order for a Stockcar and signal bridge right after the announcement about the closing but still only got half the order, they ran out of signal bridges. 

Speaking of parts, does anyone know about what might be a good fix for worn out brass bushings in Aristocraft streamliners and tenders. I couldn't find a part that corresponded on the website and hope someone might know a way to either fix worn out bushings or know how to make new ones.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Hoot24 on 05 Nov 2013 09:48 AM 
Order placed 11/4/13..... Order confirmation email duly received. Fingers crossed! I placed my order on the same day (yesterday, the 4th), but as of noon today, still no confirming email. 
Just got home from work though, and the package was already there! Wow, 26-hour service!









===>Cliffy


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By WCRR1475 on 05 Nov 2013 11:14 AM 
I placed an order for a Stockcar and signal bridge right after the announcement about the closing but still only got half the order, they ran out of signal bridges. 

Speaking of parts, does anyone know about what might be a good fix for worn out brass bushings in Aristocraft streamliners and tenders. I couldn't find a part that corresponded on the website and hope someone might know a way to either fix worn out bushings or know how to make new ones. 
Usually posts that tack on a unrelated question never get answered. It would help others in need of the same answer if you placed it where it made sense... say; Rolling Stock Forum.









K&S makes brass tubing that telescopes, find one that matches your axle ends, then telescope a couple more tubes over it for strength and then glue into your trucks. Use the axle to keep aligned.

Stay on the rails









John


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 23, 2012)

Posted By Hoot24 on 05 Nov 2013 09:48 AM 
Order placed 11/4/13..... Order confirmation email duly received. Fingers crossed! 
I am happy to report that I received my order within 2 days. Thank you Aristocraft for taking care of things to the end.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Had the confirm email by noon on the 4th, aristo' put in a request for funds (from cc co.) early p.m. 9th but according to 'my account' still processing as of p.m. 10th, not shipped yet ! 

But then we're outside of the continental usa


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Ordered some more track now that at 50% and got processing email. Thursday the 7th.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Coincidentally 9isha.m. today (11-11) found a email from the ScottP. mail'bot that the 11-4th order was shipped and a second email pertaining to second order, that it was was now being processed. 

Thanks to the Aristo' accounting and shipping sys working the long (for some) weekend ! 

doug c


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

Aristo is closing?!
EDIT - Dayum!!! Any fire sales???


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

I am literally in awe right now, learning of this sad news...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Splicer, If you see something left on their site that you want, try coupon code 2013. Might still be good for half off.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Got second track order at the 50 off. Arrived yesterday. I see they still have most radius track, but 5' gone.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Got second track order at the 50 off. Arrived yesterday. I see they still have most radius track, but 5' gone.


----------

